# Realtor in Maine



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

I believe there is a realtor in Maine who is also here on Homesteadingtoday.com. My wife and I will be moving to Maine, due to her job transfer, and I have some questions. If anybody on here knows this realtor, please have him contact me.
Thank You,
Steve


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

rickfrosty he is in Eustis/rangely area

www.pnpre.com a good site for looking!

What area are u looking for?


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

http://www.survivalrealty.com/2008/06/frost-richard.html

info there to contact him


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Thank you for the contact info. Where we are going is the issue. Our preference is Bangor, Presque Isle or Augusta in that order. My wife works for the Federal Govt and is taking the first available position.


----------



## Goat Doula (May 25, 2013)

Oh my, are you looking for property? If so what are you looking for. Is wife with Border? We are between Houlton and Presque Isle. If you are looking for farm country you've found it. It is beautiful here. I may have something for you. You can PM me.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

SectorSteve said:


> Thank you for the contact info. Where we are going is the issue. Our preference is Bangor, Presque Isle or Augusta in that order. My wife works for the Federal Govt and is taking the first available position.


The Bangor area and Presque Isle areas are great. 



I think the Ricky guy is in extreme Southern end of Maine right along the NH border.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks ET1 SS, I looked at his website and there isn't much he can do for us, considering his location. Bangor and Presque Isle are her first two choices, however, we will take Augusta, if that's the only way for us to get up there. I retired as an AC1 back in 1992.
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

He is definitely the Eustis /Rangely area....he works out of Rang. Probably down to Farmington area...I think its Morton and Furbush agency he works at....Our camp is in his "area"....I've chatted on the phone w/ him before. 

What sort of work does your wife do? I grew up a half mile from Togus...my dad worked there as an EKG tech for YEARS! Nice area but taxes can be spendy...Bangor is nice too especially if you could get a place in unorganized TWP like ET1 SS. 
Jobs North of Bangor are few and far between and its mighty cold up that way! LOL 

Its been a cold winter this year!


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

He's a little too far away from where we need to be. My wife works for TSA, ( I know , but it's a federal job with retirement). 

It's been a cold winter here too. -6 this morning, but cold is all relative. Once it hits 0, what's another degree or 10 lower.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

A friend at church works for DFAS, my Dw works for DECA. Federal jobs are good jobs.

Most of Maine townships are unorganized. Taxes are lower, and Cost-Of-Living is much lower.

We are a bit North of Bangor, about 25 miles South of Maine's North/South mid-way line.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

I agree with that. Federal jobs are good jobs. I did 20+ years Navy and 10 years (early retirement) with US Customs. I'm with the state of WV now, and it's almost as good.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

The COL in this area is low enough that just on my military pension [E6] I earn enough to support a family here. 

It was a great surprise when my Dw landed the DECA job, and a huge benefit to building our house / off-grid solar system / etc. You come here with a Federal job and your certainly in the top 20% of wage-earners.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

That's exactly the kind of place we are looking for. Country, reasonable COL, good people. We're looking forward to making a trip up there in May to look at the area and meet the people.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

As a military retiree, keep in mind that the Commissary is in Bangor.

Every doctor, clinic and hospital here accepts tricare. Before Obamacare it was considered among the top-tier health plans in Maine. 

Bangor is the economic 'hub' for 2/3 of Maine [really all of Northern Maine and over half of Southern Maine]

Most of Maine's population is fairly urban and lives within a tiny radius around Portland, and that is in a distant corner. The vast majority of Maine is rural, and has no use for Portland. The other 'cities' are close enough together that they do not really offer much in any manner to stand out to their surrounding areas. As you approach the Northern half of the state the only 'city' left is Bangor. Even though Bangor is still not in the Northern half of the state, it is the closest city that most of Maine has access to.

Bangor gets a lot of Canadian tourist shoppers and has a large enough medical complex that it can handle the medical tourism coming down from Canada.

Even if you settle in Presque Isle, you will end up doing some of your shopping in Bangor.


----------



## SectorSteve (Nov 29, 2003)

The ability to utilize Tricare is one of the main reason we chose to move to Maine. While living in Florida, we used Tricare exclusively and never had an issue. Since moving to WV, I've found it impossible to find any healthcare facility in the Charleston area that will accept Tricare.

As far as large cities go, I have no use for them. While in the Navy, I spent far too much time in the San Francisco Bay Area. And then 10 years in Orlando, Florida while working for US Customs. No thank you, I'll take the country any day. 

The more I research the different areas of Maine and search real estate, it seems that anywhere north of Bangor would suit us. Looking forward to our trip up there in May.


----------

